# Inshore Grand Slam...on the same artificial swim bait.



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

South of Black water Bay. 14"Flounder, 19" Speckled Trout, 26" Red Drum. All caught on the same swim bait. I have a sunburn and a thousand noseeum bites, but it was worth it for the Grand Slam! Thank you Lord for a great day!:thumbup:


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice catch congrats!!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice job!! 🎣


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Gotta hold that flounder with your teeth! Congrats!


----------



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

Spring time here has the best fishing hands down...


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Good job on the slam!


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job. Is it me or is the no seeum's out of control this year?


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

awesome!! Cant wait to get back out there....


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That's awesome. Great job on the slam. I'm looking to yak slam some flounder soon.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

That's a nice little slam there. Thanks for the report.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

jmacvip said:


> Great job. Is it me or is the no seeum's out of control this year?


Nope its not just you. I jumped out of my work van hooked a customer up then back in my van less then 5 mins. and I had a bunch of them all over my arms. 

Thats awesome you got them all on the same bait!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have thrown a swim bait four hours and never got a hit. What size were you throwing? I was throwing one about 3" maybe.


----------



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

It was a pre-rigged, weighted, five inch, pearl white by Storm Lures. I can't find them anywhere and only have three left. That is my go to lure.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

You bump them on the bottom or jig them kinda fast?


----------



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

Kind of like walking the dog just out of site from the surface. Tip, tip, reel, varying the action but not fast like you would a Gotcha lure for Spanish mackerel. You can't forget the most important detail of using a loop knot and fluorocarbon leader.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I don't catch many flounder, but I figured they would want something slower on the bottom. How deep we're you when you caught the flounder?


----------



## Yakaholic (Apr 30, 2013)

That's how ya do it right there. Good eats.


----------



## Maddogfishing (Mar 15, 2013)

great job thanks for the post


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice catches!

I had similar experience the other day, at least on the trout. I was throwing a 5" white and chart swim bait by Yum, on a weighted wide gap hook. I let it fall all the way to the bottom, and then bring it in just fast enough to make the tail swim, while twitching intermittently for a little more action.

Caught 4 trout in about 4 hours, and considering that I have almost no saltwater experience and only know what I have read (mostly here), I was pretty happy because only one was under 20 inches. (17, 21, 21, 22, and lost another).

Congrats on your slam, that's awesome!


----------



## TSJ (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice Slamm man. What kind of swim bait were you using?


----------

